# ViP622 DVR Recording Confusion



## jdebuhr (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello, NEWB here.. I just had Dish Net. installed Yesterday, I have only been debating a switch for a couple of years.. 

Anyway I have a couple quick 622 questions.
I have my 622 in Single mode currently, so I can use the PIP on my HDTV. I am using the component outputs to my Tv as it is too old ofr HDMI..

On tot he question, from the information I have seen here, you can record on 3 tuners (2 Sat and on OTA) I don't have the OTA yet so I have 2 tuners to record with.

I understand I can record 2 shows and watch a 3rd recorded show. I also understand that I can record HD contect on both tuners. What I was curious about and I could not find was this.

Assume I am recording a show that starts at 9pm, can I watch it while it is recording? Meaning if it started recording at 9pm, I sit down to watch it at 9:15pm can I start watching the already recorded portion from the beginning?? (time shifting essentially I think)..

I know I can do this with Comcast which is what I have currently and will be cancelling, sine I feel the Dish Service I got was a decent deal.

Thanks


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jdebuhr said:


> Hello, NEWB here.. I just had Dish Net. installed Yesterday, I have only been debating a switch for a couple of years..
> 
> Anyway I have a couple quick 622 questions.
> I have my 622 in Single mode currently, so I can use the PIP on my HDTV. I am using the component outputs to my Tv as it is too old ofr HDMI..
> ...


Yes, you can watch something that you are recording. There are some funnies. The best way is to pick it from the DVR menu where it shows up as recording. If you decide not to watch it completely, and still want it recorded, be careful how you switch so that the recording isn't stopped (you do get a warning messge). Usually the best way to switch is to either pick another recording from the DVR menu or hit the PIP swap button (to get to the other tuner).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

As already said, it works fine doing that. You can use that technique to start watching a one hour program 15-20 minutes after it starts. Then you can skip past the comercials without having to watch them and you will catch up to live TV about the time the show is over. If you start watching too early, you will catch up to live TV before the end of the progam and have to sit through the ads. But, it all works very nicely.


----------



## jdebuhr (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!! I figured that was the case..

One more question

if I have the 622 in Dual mode, and I record stuff on both tuners. Can I access it from either TV (1 or 2)?

there may be some cases that the 622 will be in dual mode, but not often


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

jdebuhr said:


> Thanks!! I figured that was the case..
> 
> One more question
> 
> ...


Yes, You can even start an OTA program recording and immediately watch it from TV2 output, so you can watch OTA on TV2 if you know the tricks.

All recordings are viewable from either output.


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd appreciate some help with this as well. New Dish owner as of Fri.

I watch a lot of time shifting shows. Also I'm coming from D* and the Directivo.

My tuner (622) is hooked up to only one tv. The installer left it in single mode. 

Step by step please  How do I watch a show while its recording? 

This single/dual tuner thing has me a little confused, it seemed seamless on the old box.


----------



## jdebuhr (Feb 18, 2007)

biz said:


> I'd appreciate some help with this as well. New Dish owner as of Fri.
> 
> I watch a lot of time shifting shows. Also I'm coming from D* and the Directivo.
> 
> ...


You are getting confused.. in single mode, it basically means you have a total of 3 tuners ( 2 Sat and 1 OTA) avail to switch between on one TV. Dual Mode sets it for one Sat tuner per TV (TV1 and TV2 out of the box)

I will be keep my VIP622 in single mode as it is connected ot my basement Tv which Rarely if ever gets used.. LOL

I also have a DVR522 which is in single mode, but I think i will put it on Dual mode as that one is connected to my tv int he Master Bedroom as well as my main TV in the family room. I have both my ViP622 and DVR522 connected to my HDTV in the family room, both boxes are located here as well. this way I can record shows for my kids and they can watch them on the Main tv or in our Master Bedroom.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And it should be seamless on the new box (Especially in single mode). If you have nothing recording. Press Rec (Assume you are on a Sat Channel). Next.. Change Channels. (There you are watching and recording at the same time).

Another way to do this is to press rec (Record what you are currently watching) and then hit PIP swap (Takes you to the other tuner) From there channel surf to your hearts content...

How one really uses the box is.. Set up a number of recording and then watch TV as usually. As long as there are no conflicts one shoudl not even notice that things are recording while you are watching... Can't get much seemless than that and when a conflict does arise, the 622 will tell you.

I suggest new 622 users, check out the 942 review and 622 review (Stick on top). Read those and it should give you a good idea of what is going on. There is also some good threads in the tips and tricks section. Next I would look through the threads for the last couple of months. Read the titles and dig into the ones that look like they are addressing new user type issues.

If you are still confused... Ask away...


----------



## jdebuhr (Feb 18, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> And it should be seamless on the new box (Especially in single mode). If you have nothing recording. Press Rec (Assume you are on a Sat Channel). Next.. Change Channels. (There you are watching and recording at the same time).
> 
> Another way to do this is to press rec (Record what you are currently watching) and then hit PIP swap (Takes you to the other tuner) From there channel surf to your hearts content...
> 
> ...


Yep, I added the tips and trick to my bookmarks.. I read some of that before posting my question.. as I learn more as I go I will search here first before posting.

Now the hardest part for me is learning all NEW Channels numbers since they are completely different from Cable.. :lol:


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

I switched it to dual mode to try it out. This allows me to record 2 shows (which I'm doing right now (amazing race and home makeover), I was then able to watch the AR from the beginning from the DVR button, while using the skip feature. (haven't watched a commercial in a long time!).

I will read the tips for sure. Thanks

If this is the wrong way, I'll figure it out after reading the tips. When I tried doing this is single tuner mode, I was brought back to the live show, even trying the DVR button route.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

dual mode refers to two TV mode. Makes your DVR act like Two Single tuner DVRs rather than one Dual Tuner DVR. In single mode you can actually record upto 3 streams (2 Dish and 1 OTA). Ofcourse this assumes you have OTA connected (OTA - Over the Air Antenna). 

ANother tip would be... You have two Dish Tuners and one OTA tuners in the box. Each is capable of recording live content (SD or HD). So.. If you are watching something live it is using a tuner. If you are watching something recorded it is not.. 

So if you are watching something live off the Satellite and have OTA, you can record another Dish program and another OTA program while watching your current live program (Pretty cool stuff). 

Well I can assure you things will get easier. Just take time to figure it out.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Well I can assure you things will get easier. Just take time to figure it out.


I upgraded from a 501 to a ViP622 and the most difficult thing for me was learning how to manage timers. It takes a while to get the hang of it. Maybe, had I not been a 501 user it would have been easier. Anyway, the 622 is a pretty cool box.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

In dual mode you are restricted to watching live TV on the respective tuners for each TV, but you have unlimited access to all tuners from both TVs for making or watching recordings.

Pat


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> I upgraded from a 501 to a ViP622 and the most difficult thing for me was learning how to manage timers. It takes a while to get the hang of it. Maybe, had I not been a 501 user it would have been easier. Anyway, the 622 is a pretty cool box.


I did the 501 to 622 move and the hardest thing is going back to the 501. What seemed so smooth a year ago became clunky after using the 622 for a couple of days. Feels like Windows vs DOS for me.


patmurphey said:


> In dual mode you are restricted to watching live TV on the respective tuners for each TV, but you have unlimited access to all tuners from both TVs for making or watching recordings.


I would not portray the access as "unlimited" ...
For example, one does not have total control over which "TV" an event is recorded to nor can one stop a recording on the other "TV" when in dual mode (without grabbing the remote for the other "TV"). There are limited changes one can make to timers set for the other "TV" when a timer isn't active, and any program recorded can be viewed, deleted and protected/unprotected on either "TV" output but not "unlimited access" to tuners.


----------

